# hair standing up when excited



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

sometimes when thor gets that crazy ass husky look in his eyes and he runs around the house all excited cause apparently his 4 hour walk in the woods wasnt good enough

he will go all pyscho ive learned to just let him do it and dont interfere
but if i get up or something his hair on the back of his neck all the way down to his tail will PUFF UP in like a line 
is this aggressive or just OMG im excited and i wanna run around the house


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Those signs can mean either - both are signs of arousal, the dog being on edge for whatever reason. Keep in mind that extreme excitement can result in aggressive behaviour, over correction to other dogs, etc. But, if he is running around the house like a psycho husky, it is probably just excitement "OMG SHE'S GOING TO PLAY WITH ME". Especially if his body language is otherwise playful - is his tail wagging, his mouth open?


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Those signs can mean either - both are signs of arousal, the dog being on edge for whatever reason. Keep in mind that extreme excitement can result in aggressive behaviour, over correction to other dogs, etc. But, if he is running around the house like a psycho husky, it is probably just excitement "OMG SHE'S GOING TO PLAY WITH ME". Especially if his body language is otherwise playful - is his tail wagging, his mouth open?


yeah pretty much hes running round , than he will put both front paws down have his butt stick up in the air and wag his tail and than run around roll around get the crazy husky eye look and run some more


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pepper will have a line of hair all the way down her back stand up if she gets scared by something. She looks like a Ridgeback when it happens!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

" front paws down have his butt stick up in the air" is a universal sign called a playbow. As far as I know, all dogs recognize it, all over the world. I dunno about truly 'aggressive' dogs [ I've been lucky and never seen one], but every fear aggressive dog that I've seen has become less aggressive [ if not playful] when Shep barks with a high pitch in a playbow position. Dogs can also run with a playbow type of turn.

Thor is playing, maybe even engaging in the zoomies, running around like a crazed beast!

Raised hair, piloerection, or raised hackles seem to come in two flavors. In one case, just the fur on the shoulders is raised. I believe that is a dog getting ready for a fight. Not 100% sure. In the other case, the raised fur goes all the way back, due to arousal, excitement, or fear. I believe that Shep is 'afraid' of cats. Altho he won't hurt them, he will bark at them, raise full hackles, and will chase them if they run.... but he will also run away, if they come after him ... but so will I


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Both Caeda and Dexter get "hackles" when they are excited.....usually play excited, when there is a bit of drive in action (just coming home they're really happy, but they don't get hackles for that). Wrestling in the yard, or even playing tug with us. Diesel used to do it too when he was excited and happy. Caeda gets it sometimes when she is "guarding" the house, or is really curious about a new person (she seems something particularly interesting across the road, she doesn't run for it or be aggressive at all, but she gets "aroused"). 

The first few times I saw it on each dog I was a little concerned, but once I got to know each of them I learned to tell when to worry (which isn't that often), though I would rarely want to guess with a dog I didn't know. If you ever see the hackles with real aggression or fear on your own dogs you'll know the difference!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

it's called piloerection. as stated, it can indicate arousal, being unsure, cautions, concern, etc.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Greater Swiss said:


> The first few times I saw it on each dog I was a little concerned, but once I got to know each of them I learned to tell when to worry (which isn't that often), though I would rarely want to guess with a dog I didn't know. If you ever see the hackles with real aggression or fear on your own dogs you'll know the difference!


Yeah.. its kind of a different feeling. Excited/playful dogs with hackles are kind of loosey-goosey, silly, bouncy... Aggressive dogs with hackles are stiffer than a board, unwilling to move a single eyelash. When dogs go still like that... it's generally not good. I learned the other day that you should never approach two dogs that are stiff like that, even slowly, as it can set them off. Better to try to get them to come to you, and the situation will usually diffuse itself.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Yeah.. its kind of a different feeling. Excited/playful dogs with hackles are kind of loosey-goosey, silly, bouncy... Aggressive dogs with hackles are stiffer than a board, unwilling to move a single eyelash. When dogs go still like that... it's generally not good. I learned the other day that you should never approach two dogs that are stiff like that, even slowly, as it can set them off. Better to try to get them to come to you, and the situation will usually diffuse itself.


 yeah it only happens when he gets the zoomies and starts running around tongue hanging out tag wags ect hes pretty goofy ive not noticed any aggression in him at all no food gaurding hes overall a pretty happy little guy


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It's OMG I'M SO EXCITED!!!! 
Kaytu's fur goes up when she gets zoomies. Arched back, panting, pupils dilated, fur on end from neck to tip of tail.

Denali's fur has always gone up when she meets new dogs. I tell people her fur goes up because she's excited as she's going up to greet their dog so they can know, as people who don't know assume piloerection = aggression.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Aw I love when my dog gets into the play position and then proceeds to sprint all over the house like a mad man. He jumps on the bed and won't stop barking until I come to play with him then he pounces and by the end of our wrestling match he usually wins. If only I had a fifth of the energy that he has...


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kris has not had a lot of chance to play with big dogs. At our drop-in Agility class where I take Remmy, the last two times, we have put the small dogs away and let the big dogs race around and play while we put the equipment away. The first time, Kris when I brought her into the arena, she barked and all the hair stood up on her back as she was not too sure about it. By the second time, she came into the arena and was fine. We had three Flat Coated Retrievers (1m2f) three Dobermans (1m2f) and a female Weimaraner all playing together.

The male Flat coat always has the hair standing up on his back and is quite vocal when playing but it is just excitement, not aggression. Kris was a little more unsure of him the first time but plays with him now.


----------

